# navette (qui dessert un lieu)



## totor

Amigos,

sabemos que *navette* es una lanzadera y también una planta, y que *faire la navette* se dice cuando uno va y viene sin quedarse quieto.

Pero, ¿puede significar también algo así como *caballito de batalla*?

No sé si la frase les va a decir mucho, pero aquí va:

*Hybrides nous-mêmes, installés de guingois à l'intérieur des institutions scientifiques, mi-ingénieurs, mi-philosophes, tiers instruits sans le chercher, nous avons fait le choix de décrire les imbrogios où qu'ils nous mènent. Notre navette, c'est la notion de traduction ou de réseau. Plus souple que la notion de système, plus historique que celle de structure, plus empirique que celle de complexité, le réseau est le fil d'Ariane de ces histoires mélangées.*

Se me ocurre *caballito de batalla* porque es la única expresión más o menos consistente con el texto, pero es sólo producto de mi imaginación.

¿Ustedes qué opinan?


----------



## FranParis

Je pense que la navette ici fait référence au véhicule, imaginaire, dans lequel ils s'embarquent pour parcourir les histoires mélangées, en suivant le fils d'Ariane.
Le caballito de batalla peut se traduire par cheval de bataille qui, évidemment, n'a pas sa place dans cette description.


----------



## totor

Il est bien possible, Fran, oui, tout à fait…

Merci beaucoup pour ton apport.

Un poco más adelante encuentro el siguiente texto, que refuerza la idea de Fran:

*Mais qu'une fine navette ait attaché le ciel, l'industrie, les textes, les âmes et la loi moral, voilà qui demeure insu, indu, inouï.*

Acá, positivamente, se trata de una *lanzadera*, pero en el primer texto no me suena.


----------



## Gévy

Hola totor,

Me parece que _navette_ podría ser más bien la lanzadera del telar: le fil d'Ariane, le réseau (comme la trame), attacher le ciel, etc. Et en plus "fine" no se podría aplicar a un vehículo, sino a un objeto, y la lanzadera es larga y fina y aella se atan los hilos que en cada movimiento de ir y venir irán tejiendo la tela.

Lo veo más por allí.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Sí, Gévy, pero no me suena mucho *nuestra lanzadera es la noción de traducción o de red*.

Sí me gusta en el segundo texto, pero no mucho en el primero.


----------



## Gévy

¿Con todo esto, totor, de quíenes están hablando ? 

Lanzadera, de todas formas sirve para la navette spatiale, puestos a viajar...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Je suis d´accord avec ce qui a été dit jusqu´à présent. La navette est bien la notion de traduction ou de réseau.
Je comprends _réseau_ comme la toile de fond formée des mondes scientifique, technique et philosophique dans lesquels se meuvent les traducteurs.
La traduction de réseau par red est parfaite et "parle" mieux que _réseau_ dont nous dit le Trésor qu´il s´agit du filet... poétique. (Dans lequel je suppose que se prennent les traducteurs comme ici les foreros  )

Je te signale une coquille: imbroglios.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> La traduction de réseau par red est parfaite et "parle" mieux que _réseau_ dont nous dit le Trésor qu´il s´agit du filet... poétique. (Dans lequel je suppose que se prennent les traducteurs comme ici les foreros  )
> 
> Je te signale une coquille: imbroglios.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Oui, Martine, c'est une faute de frappe, simplement.

Tout de même, je reste un peu confus. J'aime pas de mettre de différents termes: *embarcación* la première fois, *lanzadera* la deuxième. C'est une perte de force.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re buenas,

Tienes _transbordador_ como sinónimo de lanzadera (espacial  ) o, más neutral: _vehículo_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Consti

Hola todos,
Busco la traduccion de la palabra "navette" en el sentido parlamentario
Es decir la "navette parlementaire" el intercambio entre la Asemblea y el Senado de un proyecto de ley
Alguin sabe ?
Gracias !!


----------



## adicte

Ni idea!
Pero puedes mirar aquí
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_menu.do?ihmlang=fr

Suerte


----------



## hanna7

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tous

J´ai une petite question, quand quelqu´un dit qu´il t´envoie quelque chose "par navette", comment vous traduisiriez  consultar un conjugador. Martine (Mod...) exactement?
Par bus??

Merci d´avance!!!


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Cela dépend:
- il existe un sytème de "navettes"  interne à l'entreprise ...
- il peut aussi s'agir d'un porteur, d'un coursier (mensajero) ...
A priori ce n'est pas un bus

la navette ... va y vuelve (normalmente en seguida)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo diría "por servicio de reparto", sin entrar en detalles.


----------



## Rizzos

Hola.

No sé si se refiere a esto, pero en empresas con varias sucursales, cuando se envían documentos o cosas pequeñas de una sucursal a otra, se utiliza el término "valija".

Un saludo


----------



## jprr

Rizzos said:


> Hola.
> 
> No sé si se refiere a esto, pero en empresas con varias sucursales, cuando se envían documentos o cosas pequeñas de una sucursal a otra, se utiliza el término "valija".
> 
> Un saludo


Sí, puede ser eso ... pero en este caso de alguna forma ya existe la "valija" y decimos "par LA navette"
Pero bueno ... sin mas contexto


----------



## complicated

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos uidos​
Hola chic@s,

He visto que ya había una consulta respecto a este término, pero no he encontrado ninguna acepción que se corresponda con el contexto siguiente:
_De femmes qui pussent sortir de leur fauteuil et se prêter aux jeux champêtres, prendre quelquefois, au lieu de la *navette* et des cartes, la ligne, les gluaux et le râteau des faneuses._

Gracias por adelantado!!
Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

> =complicated;6626229]Hola chic@s,
> He visto que ya había una consulta respecto a este término, pero no he encontrado ninguna acepción que se corresponda con el contexto siguiente:
> _De femmes qui pussent sortir de leur fauteuil et se prêter aux jeux champêtres, prendre quelquefois, au lieu de la *navette* et des cartes, la ligne, les gluaux et le râteau des faneuses._


Hola:
Podría ser esto: _"El frivolité es un tejido muy delicado, se trata de realizar una serie de nudos de hilo con un instrumento llamado *naveta o lanzadera* en el cual va enrollado el hilo y trabajandose con los dedos de la mano, se van formando anillos que unidos crean variados motivos, se utilizan para tapetes, puntillas, blondas y bordados. y solo __requieren un poquito de dedicación y mucha paciencia_." http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...a&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es&lr=lang_es|lang_fr


----------



## complicated

Hola Tina,

Es muy posible que se refiera a ese instrumento, ya que en el texto se refiere a algo que debe dejar de lado la mujer .
Mil gracias!!


----------



## mandarinagria

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos !
Alguien sabe cómo decir en castellano "navette"? Consulté el diccionario pero las traducciones indicadas no concuerdan con mi texto.
"     Navette pour la plage"
Lanzadera a la playa no me parece correcto, y utilizar autobús me parece exagerado... Alguien con más ideas? 
Gracias !!!


----------



## Traboule

Hola !

Quizá podrías traducir "navette pour la plage" como "servicio regular a la playa", "transporte regular a la playa", si es que puedes dar un rodeo en la traducción y obviar la palabra "navette" (que se corresponde, en efecto, con  "lanzadera" y quizá sería más adecuada para definir traslados hacia/desde los aeropuertos a las grandes ciudades).
Espero que pueda ayudarte.
Un saludo


----------



## KUHERTY

Hola,

"Lanzadera" en este sentido se utiliza, en castellano; "servicio de lanzadera a la playa" no me parece una mala traducción. 

Saludos.


----------



## mandarinagria

Gracias por su ayuda !  No conocía el término lanzadera, soy mexicana y nunca había oído ese término. Utilizaré "Transporte regular a la playa" me suena bien.


----------



## Traboule

Hola, mandarinagria

Totalmente de acuerdo con Kuherty: "lanzadera" es correcto en castellano en el sentido en que lo propones ("Servicio de lanzadera",  "(auto)bus lanzadera", "tren lanzadera", son buenos ejemplos de ello).
Personalmente, te apunté la posibilidad de "transporte regular" o "servicio regular" como substitutivo de "lanzadera" al entender que quizá no te satisfacía utilizar esta palabra como traducción de "navette"; pero "servicio de lanzadera a la playa" es buena opción.

Saludos


----------



## calora

necesito traducir esto: "des navettes desservent régulièrement la place de l'Opéra" entiendo que de alguna manera es un vehículo que llega regularmente allí, pero no sé cómo traducirlo,


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

_- Navette _está en el diccionario.
- desservir también.

¿Algo no te cuadra?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chics

Lo puedes traducir por _lanzadera_. O precisar más: autobús lanzadera, tren lanzadera, etc.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

A lo mejor "lanzadera" no se dice en Chile para expresar este tipo de transporte que hace mil veces al día el mismo trayecto de ida/venida de un punto a otro sin ninguna parada en medio.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Desservir* est toujours délicat à traduire. *Comunicar* est très insuffisant et ne peut être employé ici. Dans les dépliants touristiques espagnols on trouve: *...autobuses que atienden la estación de XXX (Cuatro Caminos* p.e.)
Il suffit d'adapter.


----------



## Jaime Bien

... *líneas de autobuses que dan servicio a*...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Jaime Bien said:


> ... *líneas de autobuses que dan servicio a*...


O:
- que prestan servicio a

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lunar

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> _- Navette _está en el diccionario.
> - desservir también.
> 
> ¿Algo no te cuadra?
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Hola, creo que difícilmente puede cruadrar ;-) (ver http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/navette)
Queda la solución de la perífrasis para ambos términos como han dicho: "líneas de autobuses que dan servicio" o "autobuses ida y vuelta..." aunque _lanzadera_, está en el DRAE, yo nunca lo había oído y creo que no lo habría entendido de no hablar francés... ¿realmente así se dice en España?


----------



## Gévy

lunar said:


> " aunque _lanzadera_, está en el DRAE, yo nunca lo había oído y creo que no lo habría entendido de no hablar francés... ¿realmente así se dice en España?


Por supuesto que sí.
http://www.aena-aeropuertos.es/csee/Satellite/Aeropuerto-Madrid-Barajas/es/Page/1237554331229/
http://www.viajar.com/ofertas-trenes/ave lanzadera-valladolid-campo-grande-madrid-chamartin.html

y es evidente que no se trata de la planta, sino de esta definición del CNRTL (B. punto c):http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/navette/1

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lunar

¡Cierto! debo haberme equivocado en el enlace, cuando lo copié no tomó en cuenta la página que estaba viendo sino la general. Gracias Paquita y Gévy ;-) por haberlo corregido.

Había escrito otro mensaje pero creo que no lo validé...
En él decía más o menos esto:


"merci, j'en prends note... à mon prochain passage par Barajas je ferai bien attention! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




N'empêche que dans sa sémantique, ce mot est un peu curieux et reste un "calco semántico" pas tout à fait généralisé..."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


lunar said:


> ce mot est un peu curieux et reste un "calco semántico" pas tout à fait généralisé..."


Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec votre affirmation ; aussi bien en espagnol qu'en français le mot évoque le métier à tisser qui existait dans les deux pays bien avant l'utilisation du mot pour le transport.

Donc pas de _calco semántico_ pour moi. Quant à la généralisation du mot il me semble évident que cela dépendra des villes : là où il existe un service de navette le mot est connu et utilisé (pas seulement en relation avec l'aréoport d'ailleurs, ici à Alicant, on l'utilise pour l'Université), là où cela n'existe le mot ne sera pas connu.

Ce point pourrait faire l'objet d'un fil dans le SE pour avoir une vue d'ensemble.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola


> là où cela n'existe le mot ne sera pas connu.


Evidemment. Pourquoi voudrais-tu qu'un habitant de Pétaouchnok où il n'y a ni aéroport, ni université l'utilise ni même le connaisse. Mais s'il a à prendre l'avion nul doute qu'il comprendra parfaitement quand il verra l'information: autobús lanzadera.
NB: c'est cette traduction qui est adoptée dans les fiches d'accueil des quelques aéroports d'Europe par lesquels j'ai pu transiter.


> Un autobús lanzadera une la estación y el aeropuerto, en ambos sentidos, cada cinco minutos.Aeropuerto de Marsella.





> Servicio autobús lanzadera
> Servicio transporte colectivo
> *Aeropuerto Arlanda Estocolmo.*


Au revoir


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

¿Podrías añadir más contexto? Saludos.


----------

